
Mathematics without history is soulless - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/mathematics-without-history-is-soulless-978436602fa4#.wpqe1mlmh
======
ColinWright
On this I beg to differ. Or at least, you are making a sweeping
generalisation. Not everyone thinks and feels as you do.

For me, being given "historical context" and having to understand where these
things came from, or why they were interesting, or how they were developed, or
who did them, was tedious agony, and I hated it with a passion that's hard to
describe.

I understand that for some people it brings mathematics to life, for others,
like me, it kills it. Please don't think everyone is like you.

